# Can't fuel up my truck



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
I have a 05 Chevy 2500 HD, went to fill it up today and it would only let me put fuel in at a very slow rate. Fuel kept backing up in the filler neck. I moved the gas nozzle in and out, left and right, didn't matter how it was in the filler neck. The check engine light is on and showing a code for a massive evap leak. I am lost on where to start looking for the problem. Any ideas?

Thanks Mike


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

was the truck running?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

stroker79;625030 said:


> was the truck running?


Hi Storker
No the truck was not running. I even tried it tonight after I was done doing a fall clean up, still wouldn't take any fuel.

Thanks Mike


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

im sure b&b will chime in here soon and point you in the right direction... i really dont know gm's too well so im not too much help, if its still under warranty maybe just swing into dealership and talk to a mechanic, could be an easy fix.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm assuming that the gas backs up the filler neck due to the air not being able to get out of the tank. I'm not sure but do the hd's have a vent tube for the tanks? Could yours be plugged or for some reason not allowing air to go in/exit?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It could be vent tube plug or those fuel canister stuck?

80's Ford F150 have lot problem with fuel canister clog with stuff that been sit for long time.

Do yoy have dual tanks? Did you try other tank? same problem?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
late model gm all have singe tanks, truck has 75K so its out of warranty. A friend claims he knows a guy who had the same problem, seems someone tried to siphon his tank an d when you do that it damages a screen and plugs the fuel inlet at the tank. I don't recall anything that would indicate that someone tried that with my truck.

Thanks Mike


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Dad's 2002 3/4 ton suburban can do this on ocassion, i have to get it just right in order for it to work...usually i have to lift up (push it towards the truck) to get it to work! Seems like you may have a different problem though


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Did the trouble code come up around the same time? Maybe po 455 or po 446? I have changed a ton of the canister vent solenoids.It is mounted between the bed and cab bolted in with 1 10mm head bolt has 1 electrical connector and has 1 big plastic hose on it. If it is stuck closed it maybe causing the system not to vent?I have only seen them stuck open not closed.Best is to take it off apply a 12v power and ground ploarity does not matter. Make sure the valve opens and closes as it should while appling the 12 v to it and blowing through it. It should be normally open unless commanded cloesd with power. It it had stuck open at anytime It would also give u po 455 evap gross or as u say massive leak code.Also ck the valve for mud or debris that can clogg the vent portion of the valve. Im not 100% sure this can affect the fuel fill but it mabe ur ck engine code.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Any chance that the filler neck my have collapsed?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B.;625448 said:


> Any chance that the filler neck my have collapsed?


Hi William
I eye balled the neck and it appears to be in good shape.

Regards Mike


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Did you try a different gas pump and get the same results?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

my takehome truck is an 05 Chevy 1500 and the truck i use for plowing is a 05 chevy 3500, both trucks are very stubborn at certain gas stations, and i have to hold the pump handle all the way to the right side so its at a 90degree angle from it normally is when you fill up otherwise it'll pump for two seconds and shut off the pump. I don't have any codes showing up so i can't help you there.....perhaps you are having a different issue than me.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

streetsurfin';625669 said:


> Did you try a different gas pump and get the same results?


Hi Guys
Yes I tried getting gas at a different station later that day. I am showing codes PO 442 & Po 446

Thanks Mike


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I did look into it more and yes the vent solenoid will cause this! Unplug the Big plastic hose that goes to it and try to fill up the tank please!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

po 442 refers to a small evap leak po 446 refers to a restricted evap vent like I said.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62656&referrerid=22101

i realize it is from a nissan but maybe it will help


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

brad96z28;625738 said:


> I did look into it more and yes the vent solenoid will cause this! Unplug the Big plastic hose that goes to it and try to fill up the tank please!


Hi Brad
I did unplug the vent hose this am and went to the gas station and was able to gas her up. I then went to the dealer and found out there is a TSB on this and a updated kit. Replace the solenoid with the kit which also means you have to relocate the vent filter. They want it above the trans. using 5/8 heater hose per the TSB I ran the new vent line after installing the solenoid kit. Total cost was $125.00 for the kit and $15.00 at Napa for 15 feet of 5/8 heater hose. Thanks everybody for the tips. Took like a hour to install everything.

Regards Mike


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

flykelley;626542 said:


> Hi Brad
> I did unplug the vent hose this am and went to the gas station and was able to gas her up. I then went to the dealer and found out there is a TSB on this and a updated kit. Replace the solenoid with the kit which also means you have to relocate the vent filter. They want it above the trans. using 5/8 heater hose per the TSB I ran the new vent line after installing the solenoid kit. Total cost was $125.00 for the kit and $15.00 at Napa for 15 feet of 5/8 heater hose. Thanks everybody for the tips. Took like a hour to install everything.
> 
> Regards Mike


Glad you fixed this.

Not that it is a horribly big expense, but GM wouldn't cover the parts for you even under goodwill? The trucks only three years old... and putting in gas is kind of a basic necessity for a truck... :crying:

btw 15 FEET of heater hose? Where did they make you take the vent to, the next car over?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

derekbroerse;626607 said:


> Glad you fixed this.
> 
> Not that it is a horribly big expense, but GM wouldn't cover the parts for you even under goodwill? The trucks only three years old... and putting in gas is kind of a basic necessity for a truck... :crying:
> 
> btw 15 FEET of heater hose? Where did they make you take the vent to, the next car over?


They want you to run the vent box to the top of the trans. They also want it run along the outside of the frame rail. being that the old vent is above the rear axle and the truck is a ext cab it is a bit of a run.

Regards Mike


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

derekbroerse;626607 said:


> Glad you fixed this.
> 
> Not that it is a horribly big expense, but GM wouldn't cover the parts for you even under goodwill? The trucks only three years old... and putting in gas is kind of a basic necessity for a truck... :crying:
> 
> btw 15 FEET of heater hose? Where did they make you take the vent to, the next car over?


They want u to route it over to the transmission. Its kind of a joke I always re route them to the top of the filler neck Thats where most are anyway on other cars. There theary on them is so they dont get glogged up with mud/dirt or whatever. Glad u got it fixed. I was gona mention the heater hose deal if u had let me knoy that u could gass it up after u unplugged it. Any way good job. hope I helped.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

brad96z28;626664 said:


> They want u to route it over to the transmission. Its kind of a joke I always re route them to the top of the filler neck Thats where most are anyway on other cars. There theary on them is so they dont get glogged up with mud/dirt or whatever. Glad u got it fixed. I was gona mention the heater hose deal if u had let me knoy that u could gass it up after u unplugged it. Any way good job. hope I helped.


Hi Brad
Yes you were a big help.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Sometimes it will say tighten gas cap to in the milage cluster. I had this fixed last month it cost be 185 dollars at the dealer.


RCGM
Brad


----------

